# Steelhead



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Are steelhead any good to eat?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I think they are very tasty. They are not strong tasting like salmon.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Smoked, baked or grilled, their awesome!

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I don't care for them.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

REEL GRIP said:


> Are steelhead any good to eat?



Hello REEL GRIP,,, 
(post) Where do you live?
IF you were close enough to where I'm at, I'd hand you a bag full,,,, SMOKED!

It's like OK, when you've been drinking too much down hunting camp,,,,
but if you tasted the 'steel' after my batch of Erie's white bass,,,, you'd throw the steel away. 
lol, they're a ball to catch/ excellent cat food. To each his own,,,,


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Jerky is my favorite. If you get some, bring them over and we'l make jerk.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Think salmon patties...or fishcakes with a fair amount of seasoning. google it. Be sure to cook thoroughly first..and let cool overnight (or longer) b4 using....gets that oily fishy taste out.
EB


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Hello REEL GRIP,,,
> (post) Where do you live?
> IF you were close enough to where I'm at, I'd hand you a bag full,,,, SMOKED!
> 
> ...


I heard you talking on the radio a couple of weeks ago about this smoked white bass any chance you'll share your recipe?


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've only eaten two that I've caught. 

The first one was cooked by my friends dad's buddy (who was a chef) and it was AMAZING. It was the most memorably tasty fish I've ever eaten.

The second one, shortly thereafter, was cooked by me. It was also the second steelhead that I ever caught. It stunk up the whole house and was the LEAST tasty fish I've ever eaten....BY FARRRR!!!!! Could only stomach one bite, and I didn't have it in my mouth for more than a couple seconds before spitting it out!!

I know I'm not THAT bad of a cook, as I never had a bad experience while cooking fish besides that incident! I don't know if I just happened to cook an old beat-up spawned-out fish or what, but it was horrible!

Thanks to that, I am now 110% catch and release while fishing for steel!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Steelhead is not for deepfrying,the hot oil make the Steelhead oil stink and taste bad.
you can sate in buter,low heat,it will be good.
main think is clean all fat and dark lines,
you can grill,bake and smoke with the skin on,if you marinate that 24 hours in your favert spices what you like on bake meat,it will taiste good.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I like it fresh like that day it was caught..I season it with Montreal steak seasoning and grill it...steaking them out takes more time than filleting them but holds the meat together which makes them easier to grill..I just use aluminium foil on the grill...but like said before it can be really good or really bad depending on how its prepared

promag


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I like them smoked if done right it's like slightly fishy bacon.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

HappySnag said:


> Steelhead is not for deepfrying,the hot oil make the Steelhead oil stink and taste bad.
> you can sate in buter,low heat,it will be good.
> main think is clean all fat and dark lines,
> you can grill,bake and smoke with the skin on,if you marinate that 24 hours in your favert spices what you like on bake meat,it will taiste good.


I hate deep fried (or even pan fried) fish. I either bake or grill fish, so that wasn't the problem!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

The first one was cooked by my friends dad's buddy (who was a chef) and it was AMAZING. It was the most memorably tasty fish I've ever eaten.

you should dig up that recepie and process of cooking.
then you may try again.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

HappySnag said:


> The first one was cooked by my friends dad's buddy (who was a chef) and it was AMAZING. It was the most memorably tasty fish I've ever eaten.
> 
> you should dig up that recepie and process of cooking.
> then you may try again.


Boy do I wish I could! Unfortunately he passed away a few years later.

I'm definitely not opposed to trying it again; I just won't be the one catching, keeping, cleaning, and cooking it! lol.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm gonna retire soon, sounds like good 
fun in the off season. Hey C.J. I sent you a PM
did you get it? I log in, write a PM, send it,
Then it tells me I aint logged in.WT?.


----------



## surewoodys (Jun 24, 2008)

It is pretty good fried if you don't use the belly meat and you trim the all the dark fat layer under the skin and in the center of the filet.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Jerky is my favorite. If you get some, bring them over and we'l make jerk.


^^^^^^^

Absolutely. I love steelhead jerky!!
Takes some time, but worth it.
I've even smoked in the evening and just let them sit overnite as everything ssimmers down.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a great way to cook Steelhead and it tastes great! Simple and easy to cook... either on the grill or in the oven.
Ingredients: White onion, Lemon, Butter, Old Bay Seasoning, Aluminum Foil (grill or oven)

1) Fillet and leave the skin on
2) Put fillets on aluminum foil - skin side down
3) Cover fillets with Old Bay Seasoning (completely)
4) Put a dab of butter in the middle and both ends of the fillets
5) Slice a white onion and lay the rings all over the fillets
6) Squeeze fresh lemon juice over the fillets
7) Place another sheet of aluminum foil over the fillets and wrap the top and bottom together to seal
8) Cook on the grill / in the oven - 7 minutes on each side

When done, the fish will flake apart - and will be firm and not mushy.
The key is the Old Bay Seasoning.

I have used the same recipe for Walleye and Muskie - and it tastes great all the same.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

filleting is best. pull out bones. always cook skin side down. the skin will tell you when its time to flip. I like the smaller ones fresh from the lake.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

The smaller sized chromers taste the best. Fish that have been in the rivers awhile and that have colored up are def not as tasty as fresh silver ones. If its not a chromer i dont keep it. They are great on smoker and like mentioned before remove the lateral line and the darker colored meat. That will cut down the fishy taste big time.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I hate eating steelhead love catching them tho


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2014)

the only way i can suffer them is to marinate the fillets overnight in the fridge and then smoke them. we baste them with hot pepper jelly the last twenty minutes or so and then eat them cold. one every five years is my max.


----------



## williamjr27 (Sep 26, 2013)

I broiled a colorful 28" with a little oil and Dijon mustard baste. Leave the skin on and it's tasty


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

You only want to eat the super fresh and silver fish. Just like salmon.


----------



## williamjr27 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind this year. Thinking of getting the waders wet tomorrow for something to do. Thinking marina, maybe at least get some smallies if no chrome snuck in.


----------



## downfloat (Mar 21, 2014)

My favorite way is poor mans lobster! Boiled in half water half sprite with onions and potatoes. I'll cut the filets in same size pieces, boil till done and dip in melted butter! Sounds strange but awesome! Side note I only use fresh chrome fish, anything with color is cured and smoked just as good!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Steelhead are a game fish. Sure, they taste fine smoked - but so does everything. No point in keeping them. Catch for sport, release, catch em next year.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

downfloat said:


> My favorite way is poor mans lobster! Boiled in half water half sprite with onions and potatoes. I'll cut the filets in same size pieces, boil till done and dip in melted butter! Sounds strange but awesome! Side note I only use fresh chrome fish, anything with color is cured and smoked just as good!


That does sound awesome!


----------

